# Source, supporting documents and  other documents needed for processing



## Mincading (30 Sep 2013)

hey all! i just finished submitting my canadian forces virtual recruitment  application online. it then sends me a page where it talks about the necessary documents required before processing.

my question is... what is the source document they are talking about?

what supporting documents do i need?

lastly, the other documents include 
-Birth certificate
-Transcripts
-Parental consent (part k of the form... i get online i suppose?)

With all this, i would just place in an envelope labelled with

Canadian Forces Virtual Recruiting Centre 
1164 Devonshire Ave, suite 400 
North Bay, Ontario 
Canada 
P1B 6X7
Attention: eRecruiting

and send it through the mail?

from then on, i wait. correct?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DAA (30 Sep 2013)

What did you apply for?


----------



## Mincading (30 Sep 2013)

engineering/ mechanical engineer, and infantry


----------



## lee465 (1 Oct 2013)

I called my local RC when I had such questions and they were very helpful. They even photocopied and sent out my documents for me. There are some documents you have to fill out and sign (background check, references and such). Maybe those are the source documents. Call the RC just to be sure.


----------



## DAA (1 Oct 2013)

Mincading said:
			
		

> engineering/ mechanical engineer, and infantry



If you already possess a Unversity Degree and are applying to be an Officer (ie; DEO), then you will need to send "photocopies" of your Birth Certificate, proof of Canadian Citizenship (if applic), all Academic Transcripts (front and back) and a valid form of ID (ie; Drivers Licence preferred).

These documents need to be mailed or faxed to North Bay as soon as you can.


----------



## Mincading (1 Oct 2013)

I applied as an ncm


----------



## DAA (1 Oct 2013)

Mincading said:
			
		

> I applied as an ncm



Okay, not a problem.  The process will be the same, so send in "photocopies" of the documents I mentioned and you should be good to go!

Once your application has been transferred to your local CFRC, they will contact you and send you even more forms to fill out.......lol


----------



## Zero501 (9 Oct 2013)

I have a followup question to the OP. I applied online on 10/02/2013 and received this email as well. I haven`t sent the documents yet to the CFVRC in North Bay as directed because of some delays getting my HS transcript however CFRC Kingston(my local recruiting center) called me today requesting I mail the documents to them. I was kind of shocked. The website says to mail or fax the documents to the Virtual Recruiting Center and NOT the local one. The email I received after applying online stated to specifically MAIL the documents to the Virtual Recruiting Center. At the time I didn't`t ask this to the recruiter I was speaking to but instead of mailing the documents does anyone think I could just go there and give them the documents. That way I may be able to shave a couple of days off my wait time due to delays with snail mail ,as everyone surely knows. Also does this mean that kingston has my file now and theres no need to contact the Virtual Recruiting Center.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DAA (9 Oct 2013)

Zero501 said:
			
		

> I have a followup question to the OP. I applied online on 10/02/2013 and received this email as well. I haven`t sent the documents yet to the CFVRC in North Bay as directed because of some delays getting my HS transcript however CFRC Kingston(my local recruiting center) called me today requesting I mail the documents to them. I was kind of shocked. The website says to mail or fax the documents to the Virtual Recruiting Center and NOT the local one. The email I received after applying online stated to specifically MAIL the documents to the Virtual Recruiting Center. At the time I didn't`t ask this to the recruiter I was speaking to but instead of mailing the documents does anyone think I could just go there and give them the documents. That way I may be able to shave a couple of days off my wait time due to delays with snail mail ,as everyone surely knows. Also does this mean that kingston has my file now and theres no need to contact the Virtual Recruiting Center.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hmmmmmmmmm.......before I answer, I have to ask, "Have you submitted an application to the CF in the past and previously dealt with CFRC Kingston?"


----------



## Zero501 (9 Oct 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmm.......before I answer, I have to ask, "Have you submitted an application to the CF in the past and previously dealt with CFRC Kingston?"



Yes. It was quite a while ago though. I`d say close to 4-5 years ago. But once again I didn`t have the documents needed at the time (my photo ID expired and my Birth certificate was put through the washer  :crybaby so I never mailed them in.

This is the part of the email and website I am referring to 

"Do not call or visit your local Recruiting Center regarding your application as your file will be managed by us until all source documents have been received and reviewed for completeness."


----------



## DAA (9 Oct 2013)

Zero501 said:
			
		

> Yes. It was quite a while ago though. I`d say close to 4-5 years ago. But once again I didn`t have the documents needed at the time (my photo ID expired and my Birth certificate was put through the washer  :crybaby so I never mailed them in.



If that's the case and you had dealt with CFRC Kingston in the past, then your online application would be "flagged" as a "Duplicate Application" and immediately sent to CFRC Kingston for processing.  So if Kingston has contacted you, then it is probably because they now have your NEW application.  So your best bet, is to take all your documents (Birth Certificate, Proof of Cdn Citizenship, all your Academic Transcripts and proper ID) down to CFRC Kingston and let them handle it from there.


----------



## Zero501 (9 Oct 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> If that's the case and you had dealt with CFRC Kingston in the past, then your online application would be "flagged" as a "Duplicate Application" and immediately sent to CFRC Kingston for processing.  So if Kingston has contacted you, then it is probably because they now have your NEW application.  So your best bet, is to take all your documents (Birth Certificate, Proof of Cdn Citizenship, all your Academic Transcripts and proper ID) down to CFRC Kingston and let them handle it from there.



OK. I will do just that. Thank you for the speedy reply.


----------



## Mincading (13 Nov 2013)

Thanks for all  your help  it has brought me to the aptitude test for next tuesday! 

and again, i got more questions! They sent me forms to fill out, and requested references: the requirements being that they have known me for at least 5 years, "or to age 16". does this mean that i could use a teacher i have known since i was 16?

also, for original documents, they requested for my highschool transcript "(and certificates, awards etc)". ihave the transcript, do i really need to bring my binder of academic awards? >< thanks in advance!

ps, what is an elementary school diploma called in ontario.... an "Elementary school Diploma"?


----------



## EME101 (14 Nov 2013)

You applied as an NCM, but one of your choices was "engineering/ mechanical engineer"?  I'm assuming you mean Electrical Mechanical Engineer, and that's an officer occupation.


----------



## Mincading (16 Nov 2013)

sorry about that, i requested occupation changes to vehicle technician. for section c of the consent and verification, are we to do our own criminal record check, credit check etc?


----------



## stealthylizard (16 Nov 2013)

Mincading, they do all that for you.


----------



## dpanther (21 Nov 2013)

First time post and willing to be corrected if grammar/spelling is an issue, (English is not my mother tongue). This is to share from the OP regarding the documents prerequisite that I myself been paused from the application process here in Toronto RC, and thank you to a very beautiful Major who gave me an enormous time to complete my requirements, really appreciate it. I originally applied for DEO but a quick change of decision turn it to NCM for couple of reason.

At a ripe age, I prefer to give those DEO trades who can serve more years than I am.
Realistically, as a degree holder from another country (Philippines), I’ll be more competent if I applied NCM with the trade that I always enjoy basing on my international experience (I have worked in the ME as a civilian contractor in US-ARCENT, Dhahran, KSA). 

Trades ED Tech and EGS Tech that I am applying for requires a minimum of Grade 10 which is high school equivalent. The documents that I submitted was a transcript of records of my degree and was assessed by ICAS that took 60 days prior to write a written report on what is its equivalency. What I did not anticipated was an NCM minimum requirement, which means I need also my high school transcript and another 60 days assessment of ICAS respectively.

Again let me put a stress on it, if you graduated from any other country, applying for NCM/DEO, you have to both your high school and college/university transcript be assess by any credential evaluation services approved by the CF.

This could be an off topic, but I think I should post this anyway; Since my first step here in Canada, my heart really belongs to serve this generous country. I was disappointed when I saw the first requirements, must be Canadian citizen, unlike in the US, they allow immigrant to join. Even in our country, back in the days, US RC’s were open to us.

Became a citizen at the same time blessed with a child that gave me another complicated decision if I will join or not. As I was reading on this site, I crossed on some lines that says “Living what if, is not living at all” this really pursue and push me to launch an online application. Thanks to DAA and Sir George Wallace for all your very informative replies to each and every one of us seeking a career in the CF. Just follow their posts, all your queries will be answer. I am hoping someday I could salute them and shake their hands.

The other reason posting here is, I want to give thanks to the CF and Canadian Government for giving us another generous help on typhoon Haiyan victims, and we know words are not enough. These really boost my interests to be part of the CF. I myself experienced that kind of typhoon three times when I was growing up and I know what is like to be there. I remember my mother was running in spite of flying roofs and debris, just to save my grandparents and brought them in a safe place.

Again, in behalf of Filipino communities all over Canada and Filipino people all over the world, THANK YOU CF, Canadian Government, Canadians and Immigrants who ALWAYS support us.


----------



## Okanagan Guy (21 Nov 2013)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Mincading, they do all that for you.



I spent some time out of country. I was asked to obtain my own criminal/credit check from that country.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Nov 2013)

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> I spent some time out of country. I was asked to obtain my own criminal/credit check from that country.



Really? I spent time out of country as well. There were no personal costs or effort needed on my part at all. Unless something has changed drastically. Perhaps someone from recruiting might take a gander at this thread. I'm simply curious...


----------



## Okanagan Guy (23 Nov 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Really? I spent time out of country as well. There were no personal costs or effort needed on my part at all. Unless something has changed drastically. Perhaps someone from recruiting might take a gander at this thread. I'm simply curious...



When did you apply? It may be a change resulting in the billion dollar cut this year. It's almost done though. Hopefully doesn't slow things down too much.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Nov 2013)

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> When did you apply? It may be a change resulting in the billion dollar cut this year. It's almost done though. Hopefully doesn't slow things down too much.



Originally applied Fall of 2011. 

Perhaps. I'm just surprised I haven't come across any comments from others regarding having to upfront their costs for records from being abroad if it has indeed been a uniform change...Unless I just missed them...


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Originally applied Fall of 2011.
> 
> Perhaps. I'm just surprised I haven't come across any comments from others regarding having to upfront their costs for records from being abroad if it has indeed been a uniform change...Unless I just missed them...



All depends on whether or not a "pre-security" review is necessary.  Off the top of my head, I believe that if you have "lived" outside Canada for a period in excess of 180 days within the last 5 years or have an immediate relative living in a foreign country, then the Pre-Sec may be required.

You don't really have to pay for this on your own but here is a general comparison:

a.  you pay for and obtain a Criminal Records Check from the foreign country that you lived in and provide this to your CFRC, the Pre-Sec processing time might take 1-3 months (depending on the Country you lived in);  or

b.  you don't obtain the Criminal Records Check and allow DND/CF to do the screenings from scratch, the Pre-Sec processing time might be 6-8 months or much longer, again depending on the Country you lived in.....

So at the end of the day, do you have to do this on your own and pay for it, NO.  If you do, will you be reimbursed the expense, NO.  By doing it and at your own expense, will you derive any benefit from it......ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Nov 2013)

Ah, thanks for the clarification DAA. 

I definitely went the second route. I wasn't aware the other option even existed. 'Definitely good to know for others!


----------



## garb811 (23 Nov 2013)

And if you happen to be out of the country now, or planning on doing it, obtain the Criminal Records check while you're still living there!  Much easier to do it while there than to trying to do it from Canada.


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2013)

garb811 said:
			
		

> And if you happen to be out of the country now, or planning on doing it, obtain the Criminal Records check while you're still living there!  Much easier to do it while there than to trying to do it from Canada.



 :goodpost:   And if at all possible, try to obtain the results in "English".



			
				BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I definitely went the second route. I wasn't aware the other option even existed. 'Definitely good to know for others!



It was something that started 2-3 years ago.  As soon as they saw the benefit that it provided for the applicant, they started to recommend it.  One of the biggest problems was with ROTP/RMC Applicants who had lived in the US.  They would apply in Oct-Nov and then be identified as requiring a Pre-Sec.  By the time the results came back, selections for the year, in some cases, had already been done.


----------



## Okanagan Guy (23 Nov 2013)

garb811 said:
			
		

> And if you happen to be out of the country now, or planning on doing it, obtain the Criminal Records check while you're still living there!  Much easier to do it while there than to trying to do it from Canada.



All good points guys! 

Another thing if you're out of country, keep records. One of the challenges in getting these checks done is the fact that I cannot prove residence. They accept a phone bill, bank statement... anything that shows your name and address... Something I never thought to keep 4 years ago. Of course there are ways around it but it just adds to the time and frustration... Communicating over an 8 hour difference and by email with a foreign govt is so much more difficult that speaking with your local police or bank. I'm getting the checks from England which is probably the easiest of any country. Their bureaucracy is frustrating though.

Just one more step. I guess the good aspect of the delays is that if I'm accepted I'll start BMQ in the spring... which means no winter BMQ for this guy!  :nod:


----------



## Mincading (1 Jan 2014)

so i did my cfat in the the third week of october and it has been 2 full months since theyve contacted me for the physical exam, does anyone have a clue as to when the physical exam would be?


----------



## flatlander13 (1 Jan 2014)

No one here can tell you. Try calling your recruiting centre, being cognizant that people may still be away on holidays (no one will be there today).


----------

